
Sexual-Harassment Claims Against a ‘She-E.O.’ - skolos
http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/03/thinx-employee-accuses-miki-agrawal-of-sexual-harassment.html
======
yttrium
I enjoyed that article. Seems to me like power and instability can be just as
corrupting for women in feminist oriented business as it can be for men, which
shouldn't be too surprising.

A while ago I read a profile of a porn company (pornhub, maybe?) and was
struck by how boring their jobs seemed. Same HR structure as everyone else
with the sole exception that these folks tend to see a lot of nakedness as
part of their day to day. Seems like Thinx confused non judgemental policies
and a focus on positivity with invasion of peoples privacy.

